# What to do with chives?



## bmarvin (Jul 9, 2007)

Our chives are growing faster than ever. Our dehydrator runs day and night now to keep up with the leafy herbs(thyme, basil, oregano, etc) Can you freeze chives? Hang them like garlic? Pack in jars with salt? what to do?? :shrug:


----------



## fin29 (Jun 4, 2003)

Definitely pack them in canning jars with salt--about an inch of chopped chives, sprinkle liberally with salt, repeat. I keep one in the fridge and the rest in the freezer but plenty of people keep them on the shelves with no problem.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Chives freeze beautifully. You can freeze them in ice-cube containers for useful amounts (hint: spray the container with a little non-stick oil first), or snip them up and flatten out the pile into thin pancakes. Freeze 'pancakes' in layers - in a strong resealable plastic bag. It's easy to break off what you need, rather than having a mountain you have to hack through. 

You're right not to dry chives. They really don't dry well at all - they turn out like dried hay.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

WOW this thread certainly was timely. I need to do something with my chives and I was going to dehydrate them. 

Tell me more about packing in jars with salt. You don't dry them first, just chop them and put them in fresh?


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

I dry mine all the time, it certainly is far from hay. I used them dried all winter long, great to crumbled over a baked potato, etc.


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

fin29 said:


> Definitely pack them in canning jars with salt--about an inch of chopped chives, sprinkle liberally with salt, repeat. I keep one in the fridge and the rest in the freezer but plenty of people keep them on the shelves with no problem.


Fin, how long do they last in the salt?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I dehydrate, I love them for soups, stews and pot roast. I use fresh all year in biscuits and dumplings....James


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree with drying them - a thin layer spread out on a cookie sheet dries quickly in the oven. They can also be dried in the microwave or even air dried just tied in bunches. They also freeze exceptionally well. Fill ice cube trays with chopped chives and just a bit of water. When the cubes are frozen you can remove them from the tray and put the cubes in a zip lock bag in the freezer. Then use individual cubes as needed.

Packing them in salt results in fermented chives which has a very different flavor and texture and is only safe if kept in the refrigerator.


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

judylou said:


> Packing them in salt results in fermented chives which has a very different flavor and texture and is only safe if kept in the refrigerator.


Thanks Judylou! I think I'll freeze them. I already did a batch of Italian Parsley in ice cubes, it's so practical, and pretty!


----------

